# Wanted carbon forks for Kinesis Racelight T frame



## Phideaux (25 Mar 2009)

Right, I've now got a frame for my first self-build and I need some carbon forks (preferably with mudguard eyes). Something like the ITM 4Ever? I need a minimum of 230mm on the steerer, but preferably 250mm. 

Cheers, 
Simon


----------



## Phideaux (27 Mar 2009)

BOUGHT


----------

